# Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

als ich grad das Bild des 4!!!!!!!!!!! pfund rotauge gesehen habe,na ja,wo hat das 47 cm?????????
 also die 3 finger(vom angler) auf der linken seite sind insgesamt 1cm breit(auf dem foto),der fisch 5,5 cm!!!
meine 3 dicken!!!!!!!!! Finger sind 5,5 -6cm an der gleichen Stelle breit!!!
Somit ergibt sich folgende Länge für den fisch(ungefähr)(faktor 5,5 bis 6 durch den Vergleich der Finger)

 5,5cm*5,5=   30,25 cm  und nicht die die Rekordlänge,Gewicht dann um 500-700gramm

nehmen wir an das seine Finger noch dicker sind und ich schlecht messe kommen dann immer noch höchstens 40 cm raus,wenn überhaupt!!!!
kann das mal wer bestätigen????

meine Meinung:das ist kein rekordfisch,egal wieviele zeugen da sind!!!
das nach vorne halten von fischen wird durchschaut!!!!!!!

sauerei in meinen augen!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Jo hängt ihn auf und bespuckt seine Kinder?

Ärmer bitte... wenn er sagt 47 cm sinds 47 cm. Aus. Vielleicht ist er ja 2,20 Meter gross?
Wen interessierts?


----------



## krauthi (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

moin acidflash
da stimme ich dir voll zu  ist zwar ein schönes rotauge  aber die angegegeben maße und gewicht kann ich auch nicht nach vollziehen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

" Kein Kommentar "

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Es sind ja Zeugen angegeben, dan fragt doch bei denen nach.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

WO kann man das BIld bestaunen `?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

auf der startseite ist ein des boards ist ein bild

ps:ich bin 190 cm gross und es öfteren höre ich dass ich dicke finger haben soll!!!!
hätte er die gleichen finger wie ich dann sind es ca 30-35 cm,wenn er schmalere hat dann weniger,
selbst wenn er wurstfinger haben solte dann werden es höchstens 40 cm!!!!!
vielleicht meldet sich ja eine der moderatoren dazu und kann da was beim blinker etc hinterfragen!!!!!
der fisch muss ja irgendwo gewogen worden sein,die leute sollte man mal ansprechen!!!!
weitere fotos zum vergleich wären auch nich schlecht!!!!!

ich bleib dabei,niemals 47 cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

es geht ja uich darum das ehrliche angler um ihren ruhm(blödes wort aber es gibt nunmal preise vom blinker!!!!) gebracht werden
ich halte zwar nicht viel von diesen preisverleihungen,aber jedem das seine


----------



## Fischbox (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Wen interessierts?



Gute Frage! Mich interessiert das AB und die Sachen die darin stehen. Ob diese Sachen nun wichtig oder unwichtig sind sei dahingestellt. Es steht jedem frei sich zu einer Sache zu äussern. Wen es ihn nicht interessiert, dann soll er es einfach bleiben lassen. So einfach ist das. :m 

Zur Sache:
Wenn der Fänger ein Prachtexemplar von Mensch (2m und dabei 130 kg) ist, könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen. Wenn ich mir das Foto so anschaue und einen normal gewachsenen Menschen im Hintergrund annehme, dann komm ich im Größenverhältnis auf maximal 2 Pfund. Die Plötze sieht niemals nach 4 Pfund aus.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> Gute Frage! Mich interessiert das AB und die Sachen die darin stehen.



Mich auch.

Aber was mich nicht interessiert sind Hexenverbrennungen, egal ob jetzt bei Fangmeldungen oder "Schiedsrichterskandalen". Noch dazu Texte mit 34 Ausrufezeichen nach jedem Satz.
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck der einzige Unterschied zum Mittelalter besteht heutzutage darin dass es mehr Gesetze und Technologie gibt.
Der normale Mensch würde wohl immer noch gerne Leute am Marktplatz hinrichten lassen. Unglaublich.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich sage mal 47cm vieleicht aber nicht 2 Kg ! Aber ich muss sagen , wenn man sich das viel zu kleine Basecap anschaut , kann man schlussfolgern das dieser Mann sehr groß sein muss :q . Übrigens steht in dem Bericht wieder Hacken ! Ich kanns nimmer sehn :r :m


----------



## karpfenwuerger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Vergesst den Fall, der Fisch hat doch niemals über 4 Pfund!!!


----------



## Fischbox (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Vorverurteilungen ohne Beweise sind in der Tat das allerletzte. Hier liegt aber ein ziemlich gutes Foto vor und da darf man sich gerne mal einen Kopf drüber machen. Wer in der heutigen Zeit nicht vieles hinterfragt und auf Wahrheit prüft, wird leider viel zu schnell verarscht. Meine Skepsis ist nicht als "Hexenverbrennung" sondern als Vorsicht zu betrachten.



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Mich auch.
> Der normale Mensch würde wohl immer noch gerne Leute am Marktplatz hinrichten lassen. Unglaublich.




... ganz klar über das Ziel hinaus geschossen....


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

So rechnen dieses Gewässerwarte bei der Fanglistenabgabe

Wenn man den durchschnittlichen Wert des Korpulenzfaktores einer Plötze zu Grunde legt ( 0,95 nach Prof. Schreckenbach ) hätte dieser Fisch "nur" ein Gewicht 1000 g auf 47 cm. Er müsste um 2000 g zuwiegen, eine Länge von 59 cm haben ( K-Faktor von 0,95 zu Grunde gelegt ) . Auch wenn wir den maximalen K-Faktor von 1,65 ( nach Schreckenbach ) zu Grunde legen, hätte ein 47 cm Fisch höchstens 1700 g. Die abgebildete Plötze hat bei 2000 g und 47 cm Länge einen K - Faktor von 1,93 und das ist nach Schreckenbach nicht möglich. Ich selber hatte 2004 ein Fisch von 44 cm und 1300 g ( K - Faktor 1,53 ) der sah aber irgent wie anders aus.... Schätze einmal , die Waage hat nicht ganz gestimmt.


----------



## Mikesch (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> meine 3 dicken!!!!!!!!! Finger sind 5,5 -6cm an der gleichen Stelle breit!!!
> Somit ergibt sich folgende Länge für den fisch(ungefähr)(faktor 5,5 bis 6 durch den Vergleich der Finger)
> ...


Hab' gerade meine 3 relativ schlanken Finger nachgemessen.
Ergebnis: fast 7cm.

Alles Spekulation wenn man die Körperproportionen, des Menschen auf dem Bild, nicht kennt.

NorbertF  #6


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> Vorverurteilungen ohne Beweise sind in der Tat das allerletzte. Hier liegt aber ein ziemlich gutes Foto vor und da darf man sich gerne mal einen Kopf drüber machen. Wer in der heutigen Zeit nicht vieles hinterfragt und auf Wahrheit prüft, wird leider viel zu schnell verarscht. Meine Skepsis ist nicht als "Hexenverbrennung" sondern als Vorsicht zu betrachten.



Von dir rede ich ja auch nicht. Deine Art das zu hinterfragen und zu kommentieren ist ja völlig ok, da gibt es nun wirklich nichts dran auszusetzen. Aber les dir doch den Eröffnungspost nochmal durch.

Im Übrigen würde ich was wetten, dass der Typ auf dem Foto über 2 Meter gross ist. Die ganzen Proportionen etc. deuten darauf hin.

Kuckt euch mal an wie selbst kapitale Karpfen bei grossen Menschen plötzlich winzig wirken. Z.B. Forellenudo mit 20 Pfund Karpfen. Das sieht aus wie ein Köderfisch...

Nicht immer gleich "Sauerei" schrein und Gift und Galle spucken. Normal nachfragen tuts auch. Jeder ist unschuldig bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Und selbst wenn dir Schuld mal bewiesen ist (was ich hier bezweifle), hat der Überführte immer noch ein Recht als menschliches Wesen behandelt zu werden.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> So rechnen dieses Gewässerwarte bei der Fanglistenabgabe
> 
> Wenn man den durchschnittlichen Wert des Korpulenzfaktores einer Plötze zu Grunde legt ( 0,95 nach Prof. Schreckenbach ) hätte dieser Fisch "nur" ein Gewicht 1000 g auf 47 cm. Er müsste um 2000 g zuwiegen, eine Länge von 59 cm haben ( K-Faktor von 0,95 zu Grunde gelegt ) . Auch wenn wir den maximalen K-Faktot von 1,65 ( nach Schreckenbach ) zu Grunde legen, hätte ein 47 cm Fisch höchstens 1700 g. Die abgebildete Plötze hat bei 2000 g und 47 cm Länge einen K - Faktor von 1,93 und das ist nach Schreckenbach nicht möglich. Ich selber hatte 2004 ein Fisch von 44 cm und 1300 g ( K - Faktor 1,53 ) der sah aber irgent wie anders aus.... Schätze einmal , die Waage hat nicht ganz gestimmt.



lese das durch @ Mikesch....


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Von dir rede ich ja auch nicht. Deine Art das zu hinterfragen und zu kommentieren ist ja völlig ok, da gibt es nun wirklich nichts dran auszusetzen. Aber les dir doch den Eröffnungspost nochmal durch.
> 
> Im Übrigen würde ich was wetten, dass der Typ auf dem Foto über 2 Meter gross ist. Die ganzen Proportionen etc. deuten darauf hin.
> 
> ...



Man kann alles über den Korpulenzfaktor eines Fisches im Nachhinein berechnen, dass weiß und kann jeder Gewässerwart. Ist erste Stunde Gewässerwarte Grundlehrgang


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Diese Korpulenzfaktor Geschichte funktioniert meist nicht bei wahrlich kapitalen Exemplaren. Das ist für Durchschnittsfische gedacht.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also das mit den Finger ist doch völliger quatsch , jeder Mensch ist anders und hat andere Finger daher kann man das damit nicht vergleichen !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

das argument von knispel erscheinz mir auch logisch,das otauge ist doch schon mager gebaut,wenn ich das mit unseren fischen aus dem see vergleiche!!!

danke knispel!!!
gibts da noch mehr faktoren für andere fische????

ps:   7*5,5=      38,5cm!


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Korpulenzfaktor Geschichte funktioniert meist nicht bei wahrlich kapitalen Exemplaren. Das ist für Durchschnittsfische gedacht.



Sie Funktioniert , Hier die Werte nach Schreckenbach für Plötze
Minimal : 0,20
Mittelwert : 0,95
Maximal : 1,65

und Norbert glaube mir, ich weiß wovon ich Rede, ich war schon Gewässerwart, da warst Du ( sorry, was auf keinen fall deine Qualifikation in Frage stellen soll ) erst 5 Jahre alt....lese einfach nochmal meine Ausführung über den K - Faktor durch, dort ist alles ausgerechnet mit Mittel und maximalwert.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also das mit dem "Korpulenzfaktor" ist völliger Quatsch. Dann müsste ich ja 3,54 m groß sein !!! :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

mein tonfall beim ersten post war vielleicht nicht der freundlichste,stimmt schon!!!
aber mir gehen bei sowas nunmal die haare hoch,um jeden preis was abzustauben zu müssen!!!!!

und wie gesagt habe ich bei meinen messungen grosszügig FÜR den angler gerechnet und komme bei besten willen nich über 40cm drüber.
hab ma grade nen kollegen mit echten megapranken vermessen.

6,9 cm 
6,9*5,5= 38cm

auf 2 oder 3 cm kommts ja auch nich an denke ich

wo könnte man denn mehr infos zum fisch bekommen???


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit dem "Korpulenzfaktor" ist völliger Quatsch. Dann müsste ich ja 3,54 m groß sein !!! :m


Zu welcher Fischgattung gehörst Du denn  :c  :c


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> das argument von knispel erscheinz mir auch logisch,das otauge ist doch schon mager gebaut,wenn ich das mit unseren fischen aus dem see vergleiche!!!
> 
> danke knispel!!!
> gibts da noch mehr faktoren für andere fische????
> ...



Welche willste denn haben, oder maile mir deine email - addi, ich sende dir denn meine Programme für Gewässerwarte dort ist auch die K - faktorgeschichte mit drin. mit den Tabellen von schreckenbach. Sind Exel - datei und Rechnen automatisch : Meine Email ist : raimue@freenet.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> wo könnte man denn mehr infos zum fisch bekommen???


Beim Blinker denke ich. 

Und ich habe erstmal keinen Grund das anzuzweifeln, da zweifle ich oft eher an den vielen Fotos in den Zeitschriften, wo irgendwelche Fische weit nach vorne gehalten werden, möglichst noch etwas von unten fotografiert, damit ein 10 - Pfund - Karpfen wie ein 30 -  Pfünder aussieht.

Dann lieber sowas wie die Meldung mit dem Rotauge, zudem sind Namen der Zeugen genannt, da wird sich wohl nicht unbedingt jemand dazu hergeben,  mit seinem Namen in der Öffentlichkeit dafür gerade zu stehen, wenns nicht stimmt.

Zudem ist es ja auch mal vollkommen wurscht, wie groß der  Fisch letztlich war, der Fänger hatte augenscheinlich seine Freude an dem Fisch, und damit gut.

Dass hier drüber diskutiert wird, ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung, nur der Tonfall, gerade vom ersten Posting, ist nicht gerade das, was wir hier gewohnt sind.

*Diskutiert also ruhig weiter - ABER!!! in einem vernünftigen Stil!!!!!*


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

na ja,ich glaub es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so ganz.....sorry dafür


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

thomas,ich hab mich für meinen tonfall schon entschuldigt,der kam im ersten anflug beim anblick des fisches da rein!!!

ach ja,meine meinung ist,das bei ca 10 % der gemeldeten fische mit fotos geschummelt wird,so über den daumen gepeilt
also ich habe von mir selbst(auf andere arten bezogen!!!!)
vergleichsfotos mit nem 1,04m hecht von 18pfund
nem 28pfündigen graser,ner 3,5 pfundkarausche und dazu kommen noch fotos von kollegen die ich selber geschossen habe(und damit auch den fisch gesehen habe!)

darunter sind auch rotaugen gewesen,die schöne 2,5 pfund und 43cm hatten,dagegen sieht das rotauge auf dem foto mager aus!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Duke (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Danke Freunde...Danke!! #q  #q 
Ihr habt mir grade den ganzen Tag versaut...ich leide also unter Fingerfettleibigkeit :q:q:q....wie eklig!  :c 

Spaß bei Seite...meine drei Finger (Zeige-, Mittel- und Ringfinger) der rechten Hand sind genau 74mm breit...gemessen mit einer Schieblehre.
Ich bin ca. 1,98m groß und wiege knapp unter 130kg.
Lege ich nun die Berechnung von acidflash zu Grunde, wäre das Rotauge 44,5cm lang....
Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß der Typ auf dem Bild nicht arg viel schmächtiger ist als ich und gehen wir mal davon aus, daß er vielleicht einen Job hat, wo er mit den Händen arbeiten muss (Maurer, Zimmermann usw.), dann ist eine Dreifingerbreite von knapp 8cm durchaus real.
Außerdem...selbst wenn er beschissen hat und die Zeugen auch...is mir völlig egal, da mich Rekordfische noch nie sonderlich interessiert haben  #c


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also zur Klarstellung:
ich glaubs auch nicht 

Aber ich stimme 100% Thomas zu.
Ausserdem halte ich immer zu demjenigen auf den grad alle einknüppeln 
Sonst wirds ja langweilig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> thomas,ich hab mich für meinen tonfall schon entschuldigt,


Find ich doch auch in Ordnung)
Über alles andere könmnt und sollt Ih Eure eigene Meinung haben, genau wie ich meine zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Letze MELDUNG von mir zu diesem Thema...

Ich halte es so für mich mit Berichten & Pic. 
das ich das schreibe und am Maßband ablese 
was das Maßband mir anzeigt (z.b Wiegen mach ich ewig nicht mehr)

*Möchte auch morgen noch in den Spiegel schauen können...*
&wie heißt es so schön Lügen haben kurze Beine


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## mastermix (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich denke mal laut

Könnts nicht sein, dass das Rotauge auf dem Bild garnicht das Rekordfischerl ist? |kopfkrat 
sondern der Fänger einfach ein von sich hübscheres Bild hergegeben hat?

Vielleicht ist ja beides wahr: 1. Das Fischchen auf diesem Bild hat nicht die Rekordmaße und 2. der Rekordfisch wurde trotzdem gefangen....


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich glaube es auch nicht das der Fisch 47 cm hat.

Ansonsten steht der Reset ja in meiner Signatur 

Der Fisch auf dem Foto hat keine 40 cm.

MFG


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

zum Beispiel))


----------



## Lengjäger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Irgendwie errinnert mich die Diskussion an CSI Miami. :q 

Geht ja schon Richtung wissenschaftliche Forensik, was ihr anstellt um die Größe und Gewicht des "Opfers" zu ermitteln.

 |supergri


----------



## Fishersparadies (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

 "Ich denke mal laut

Könnts nicht sein, dass das Rotauge auf dem Bild garnicht das Rekordfischerl ist? |kopfkrat 
sondern der Fänger einfach ein von sich hübscheres Bild hergegeben hat?

Vielleicht ist ja beides wahr: 1. Das Fischchen auf diesem Bild hat nicht die Rekordmaße und 2. der Rekordfisch wurde trotzdem gefangen...." 

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. 

Der Fänger hat einfach nur ein Symbolfoto von ihm mit einem Rotauge reingestellt und hat wahrscheinlich niemals daran gedacht, daß man aufgrund dieses Fotos die Glaubwürdigkeit seines Fanges anzweifeln könnte, da der auf dem Foto abgebildete Fisch, doch niemals das besagte Rekord-Rotauge sein kann.

#6


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Halte ich aber für sehr abwegig.

Denke aber nicht das man es hier klären kann. Da müsste man den Angler selbst fragen.

Ein Fangbericht zu einen anderen Fisch als auf dem Foto, wo ist da der Sinn?

MFG


----------



## NorbertF (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Das entkräftet immer noch nicht die Aussage dass ein 47 cm Fisch gar keine 4 Pfund haben kann, weil das laut Tabelle unmöglich ist.


----------



## Hoad (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Fishersparadies schrieb:
			
		

> "
> Der Fänger hat einfach nur ein Symbolfoto von ihm mit einem Rotauge reingestellt und hat wahrscheinlich niemals daran gedacht, daß man aufgrund dieses Fotos die Glaubwürdigkeit seines Fanges anzweifeln könnte, da der auf dem Foto abgebildete Fisch, doch niemals das besagte Rekord-Rotauge sein kann.
> 
> #6


 
ich habe ja keine ahnung wie blinker und rute und rolle das handhaben, aber vielleicht haben die sich ja eine art copyright auf die bilder zusichern lassen ?|kopfkrat 
und das auf dem bild ist nicht das besagte rotauge.

2. denke ich auch, das der fänger nicht der kleinste gewesen ist und in seinen händen auch ein 20 pfund karpfen eher winzig aussieht.


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Hier mal ein Beispiel zu 47 cm. Sieht doch ein bisschen grösser aus.


----------



## Hoad (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

na wie groß ist der fänger auf dem bild?doch sicherlich einiges entfernt von der 2m marke???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

zu duke

die rechnung wäre dann bei deinen ausmaßen:
7,4*5,5=40,7cm

ach ja,das der fänger ein anderes rotauge zeigen soll halte ich für abwegig,wer macht denn sowas?
ausserdem ist die hier keine wissenschaftliche forensik oder sowas,sondern eine diskussion über diesen fisch!!!

diesen vermessen über die finger funktioniert eigentlich recht gut,hab ich festgestellt,ich hab dies meist bei hechten fabriziert und komme so gut wie jedesmal auf +-3- 5cm bei der länge des fisches,also so ungefähr 5% abweichung!
und das bei fischen wo ich die wahren längen selbst vermessen habe!!
und diese fische wurden auch von anderena nglern gefangen
der herr eggers aus holland vergleicht so seine rekordhechte in der liste der grössten hechte der welt!!!
also weiss was der was wahrheit entspricht!!!!!der mann hat 600 meterhechte gefangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Lässt sich genausowenig sagen ob das 47 cm bei der Forelle sind, sorry, aber einfach die Hände als Vergleich taucht eben nicht, weil jeder andere Hände hat.

Da weder bei der Forelle jetzt noch bei dem Rotauge auf der Startseite ein Maßband angelegt ist, dürft ihr aber  gerne weiter spekulieren und/oder neue/alte Methoden zur Längen/Gewichtsschätzung hier einführen.

Und jetzt nur mal ein paar Fragen:
Das Bild ist ja digital, das es sonst bei uns nicht veröffentlicht werden kann.
Wer von Euch hat ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm??
Wer kann damit umgehen??
Wer weiss also, wie einfach man da die Größe des Fisches manipulieren könnte??

Und wer fragt sich dann nicht, warum bei einer angenommenen Fälschung nicht einfach das Foto so manipuliert wurde, dass die Größe nicht bezweifelt werden könnte???

Oder anders gefragt: 
Hätte derjenige, wenn die genannten Fakten nicht stimmen würden, nicht ganz einfach das Foto manipuliert, um solche Diskussionen wie hier gar nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen?
Denn wenn jemand schon so viel "kriminelle" Energie zugetraut wird, das er eine Falschmeldung bringt, dann wäre ja das manipulieren des Fotos wohl die kleinste Sache.

PS: Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob der Fisch so groß/schwer war, mir isses auch wurscht )


----------



## Börde-Pilker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Was einigen Anglern auch noch Schwierigkeiten macht ist die Pfundanzeige auf der Waage. Da sich diese Anzeige aber auf das engl. Pound bezieht, hätte dann das Rotauge nur noch 1800Gramm und wäre so eben nach max. K-Faktor noch lebensberechtigt. Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Um einen Fisch auf einem Foto so zu manipulieren das es andere nicht merken, muss man sich schon gut mit Photoshop auskennen.

Das ist nicht so einfach wie man meinen könnte.

Für mich gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Er hat gelogen, oder Fisch auf dem Foto ist ein anderer.

MFG


----------



## das_angel_eumel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Herrlich, wie sich das halbe Board, an so einem Fischchen aufhalten kann...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> Herrlich, wie sich das halbe Board, an so einem Fischchen aufhalten kann...


 :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> Was einigen Anglern auch noch Schwierigkeiten macht ist die Pfundanzeige auf der Waage. Da sich diese Anzeige aber auf das engl. Pound bezieht, hätte dann das Rotauge nur noch 1800Gramm und wäre so eben nach max. K-Faktor noch lebensberechtigt. Gruß Börde-Pilker



gebe dir recht, bei 47 cm hätte er denn 1,73 bei 48 cm 1,63 K - Faktor, das kommt hin, wir wollen uns hier nicht um 1 cm streiten, wie gesagt max. nach Schreckenbach 1,65


----------



## Broesel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Moinsen,

nein...ich werde den Teufel tun und sagen: Das Foto ist gefälscht oder ist nicht gefälscht. Genausowenig werde ich hier sagen: Die Daten sind gelogen, da ich auch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen kann.

Doch eines ist zu sehen...der Fisch wurde richtig schön vor die Kamera gehalten. Und wer sich ein wenig mit dem Thema auskennt, weiß, dass ein Gegenstand in Vorhalte wesentlich größer wirkt...zum Beispiel ne Nase mit Weitwinkel aufgenommen....hier muß man sich mal die Hände vorstellen, im Verhältnis zum Gesicht....

Achso, ich habe mir auchmal den Spaß gemacht, den Fisch digital zu vermessen und bin von einer Fingerbreite von 2cm!! ausgegangen. Ich komme maximal auf 40 cm...aber  Realität und digitale Abbildnisse driften oftmals arg von einander ab...das ist so.

Sicherlich sind Zweifel angebracht, aber man kann nicht einfach behaupten, das IST! ne Fälschung. Das käme fast einem "Rufmord" gleich...und da sollte man mit seinen Äußerungen doch schon sehr vorsichtig sein...Zweifeln..ok..


----------



## carper_83 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Angler-NRW (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gönne Ihm den Fisch ob das Gewicht stimmt oder nicht ist doch egal!
> Wenn das Rotauge 10 Kilo wiegen würde dann würde das euer Leben doch auch nicht beeinflussen, oder :q !



 :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gönne Ihm den Fisch ob das Gewicht stimmt oder nicht ist doch egal!
> Wenn das Rotauge 10 Kilo wiegen würde dann würde das euer Leben doch auch nicht beeinflussen, oder :q !
> 
> Und um ehrlich zu sein wäre ich nicht auf diese komische Idee gekommen Finger etc. nachzumessen #q



Darum habe ich es ja auch über den K - Faktor gemacht. Jedenfalls ist das Gewässer, aus dem dieser Fisch stammt denn mit Abstand das produktivste welches ich kenne. Ich möchte denn dort einmal auf Karpfen gehen. Wenn Plötzen dort so schwer werden , müsste ein 40 cm Karpfen im gleichen Verhältnis rund 2300 g wiegen. Ein Karpfen aus unseren See wiegt bei 76 cm ca. 10000 g  ( das ist schon sehr gut ), das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Dort müsste er demnach rund 15000 g wiegen, ist doch ein echt tolles Gewässer


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist doch ein echt tolles Gewässer



War das nicht dieser Kühlwasserauslauf vom Kernkraftwerk, wo auch schon mal eine 15 kg - Brasse mit knapp 70 cm gefangen wurde und der 2-Meter-Döbel mit den drei Köpfen ??? :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ralf-H (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Wer Haken mit "ck" schreibt kann auch nicht richtig messen/wiegen !!!    
(man kann evtl. Hundesch........ am Hacken haben, aber Fische ???)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



> Wer Haken mit "ck" schreibt kann auch nicht richtig messen/wiegen !!!
> (man kann evtl. Hundesch........ am Hacken haben, aber Fische ???)


 
Ich lach mich weg  

*loool*


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Haken mit "ck" schreibt kann auch nicht richtig messen/wiegen !!!
> (man kann evtl. Hundesch........ am Hacken haben, aber Fische ???)
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



ich finde wir sollten sachlich bleiben und nicht ausfallend oder beleidigend


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht dieser Kühlwasserauslauf vom Kernkraftwerk, wo auch schon mal eine 15 kg - Brasse mit knapp 70 cm gefangen wurde und der 2-Meter-Döbel mit den drei Köpfen ??? :q  :q  :q  :q  :q



bestimmt, da wo man keine Taschenlampe nachts braucht, weil es so viele Leuchtfische gibt


----------



## honeybee (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ihr habt aber Probleme. Oder schlägt Euch der Winter auf´s Gemüht???|kopfkrat


----------



## ralle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Mal an die Rechenkünstler -- wie groß ist denn die Meefo ????????


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal an die Rechenkünstler -- wie groß ist denn die Meefo ????????
> 
> habe leider keine offiziellen K - Faktoren von Meefo`s. Wenn wir den Fisch von der Titelseite ganz unten ( unter dem Rotauge ) nehmen, der hat einen K - Faktor von 1,3


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@ralle: Ich habe keine Berechtigung für den Link...


----------



## Börde-Pilker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Zitat von Carper 83:



_Wenn das Rotauge 10 Kilo wiegen würde dann würde das euer Leben doch auch nicht beeinflussen, oder _:q 


Aber sicher doch, müßte dann meine Friedfischmontagen sofort um mind. 0,3mm dicker anlegen und die Rollengröße ändern und ab sofort wieder mit Knüppeln angeln die auch die 10kg aushalten können 

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

QUOTE=Mac Gill]@ralle: Ich habe keine Berechtigung für den Link...[/QUOTE]

Ich auch nicht


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also ich hätte das Fiech auf locker 4 Kilo geschätzt, sieht doch jeder was das für`n Apparat ist |kopfkrat  |uhoh:  #q !!!

Volksverar...ung sach ich nur!!!


----------



## vk58 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Gebt doch nicht so viel auf Fotos, sondernglaubt doch einfach einem Mitangler. Zur Beweiskraft schaut Euch das Foto einmal an und vergleicht es mit dem Foto vom Brandungsteufel


----------



## Micky (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal an die Rechenkünstler -- wie groß ist denn die Meefo ????????


 
Wenn ich mein Lineal an den Monitor halte (19 Zoll - Auflösung 1280 * 1024) dann ist die Mefo ungefähr 15,6 cm lang... :q :q :q


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Hatte das Bild gestern mal überflogen dachte eigendlich nur, nicht grade klein aber auch nicht son bringer das ich den ins Internet stellen würde.

Und jetzt muss ich lesen das es ein Rekordrotauge ist.|kopfkrat 

Sorry, aber da hätte er es wenigstens mal mit Photoshop oder Photoimpact versuchen können.|uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## karlosito (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

nix gegen den angler dieses "rekordfisches", aber solche rotaugen von der länge (nachdem bild, nicht nach der cm-angabe) fang ich öfters beim köfi-angeln.


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal an die Rechenkünstler -- wie groß ist denn die Meefo ????????



brauch mal eben die Länge, denn rechne ich es dir aus


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich betelige mich am Rotauge nicht - ist wirklich sehr offensichtlich.
Ralle, ich schätze die Meefo auf 70cm und 3,8 kg!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Mal an die Rechenkünstler -- wie groß ist denn die Meefo ????????


 
Ich mache das grad zum ersten Mal nach dem "Finger-Divisions-Kalkulations-Mißtrauensprinzip" und komme bei 6,5cm dicken Fingern (Mittel-kleiner Finger) bei 1,3cm auf dem Bild auf den Faktor 5! mal die 16 cm, die die Forelle auf meinem Laptop-Screen hat macht *80 Zentimeter*! na? bin echt neugierig...:q


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Boahh,mein Traumfisch.|muahah: 

Aber als Köfi für Meister-Esox............................,der würd gehn.

Aber mal im ernst,solche Rotaugen hat wohl jeder schon an der Stippe oder in der Senke gehabt. Aber deswegen gleich das Maßband zücken???|kopfkrat 


Gruß
Coasthunter  #h


----------



## Alf Stone (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Mein erster Gedanke war auch gleich das ich mir 47 cm Rotaugen größer vorgestellt hätte.
Ralle sein Silbertorpedo ist bei mir 17,5 cm auf dem Bildschirm mit Lineal nachgemessen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtexemplar.
Wenn du jetzt behauptest die ist größer, dann glaub ich das nicht!


----------



## Zopenhunter (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ihr seid ja alle echt lustig hier  

  Ich hab mich mal an der Meerforelle versucht. Mit der Fingerabmessmethode |uhoh:#q|uhoh:#q

 AAAAlsooo wenn Deine drei Finger zusammen 5,5cm sind, dann ist die Forelle *71,1cm *lang. Haste aber dicke Wurstfinger von 6cm, dann sind es schon *77,6cm.* Bei dürren Fingerchen (5cm) sinds jedoch nur *65cm*.|kopfkrat

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Fette Angler fangen besser... Oder so ähnlich

Ich tippe auf 71,1cm


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@ Ralle: Gib mal bitte die gemessene Länge deines Torpedos bekannt, evtl. via PM wenn du noch rechnungen von den anderen hören möchtest...


----------



## Hoad (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

also ich tippe die auf  66,5 cm länge für die forelle.


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich tippe mal 72 cm ohne irgendeine Formel.

MFG


----------



## ralle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Wollte ja nur mal die Schwankungen sehen !!

Die Meefo war genau 70cm ( Dolfin macht man eben nix vor   ) und war knapp über 5 kg.


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Da kannste mal sehen unsere Augen sind okay 
2cm daneben

Wir lassen uns kein Rotauge als Rotfeder verkaufen *loool*

MFG


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

wenn wir jetzt alle getippten Längen nehmen und den gleichen Ernährungszustand Deines Fisches mit der Meefo auf dem Titelblatt gleichsetzen, komme ich zu folgenden Ergebnissen :
66 cm = 3800 g
70 cm = 4500 g
72 cm = 4850 g
77 cm = 6000 g 
80 cm = 6600 g


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte ja nur mal die Schwankungen sehen !!
> 
> Die Meefo war genau 70cm ( Dolfin macht man eben nix vor   ) und war knapp über 5 kg.



denn war die besser im Futter wie der Titelseitenfisch. Der hat einen K-faktor von 1,3 , Deiner bei sagen wir ruhig einmal 5000 g von 1,46. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe von Meefos keine offiziellen Faktorenwerte


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Prima abgewachsen, das Teil, Ralle. Nochmal Petri - ein wunderschöner Fisch. Und wenns dann noch der erste war - Mensch was willste mehr!
Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls auch weiterhin viel Glück.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

jetzt doch noch mal ne ganz blöde frage: wo zum teufel is das rotaugenbild, ich kann nix finden???? 

grüssle,
SLF


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Seelachsfänger schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt doch noch mal ne ganz blöde frage: wo zum teufel is das rotaugenbild, ich kann nix finden????
> 
> grüssle,
> SLF



Gebe das ein :
http://www.anglerboard.de/
und rolle das bild etwas nach unten, denn taucht sie auf und ganz unten die Meefo


----------



## brandungsteufel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*








geht um dieses Foto


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> geht um dieses Foto



genau, das Monster ist 47 cm und 2060 g ( wird jedenfalls gesagt )


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich habe selber schon oft Rotaugen von über 30cm bis 35cm gefangen und ich denke schon dass der ein bissl mehr wie 40cm hat. Guckt euch doch an wie dick das Rotauge ist. Meine waren immer ganz schlank


----------



## Seelachsfänger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Gebe das ein :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/
> und rolle das bild etwas nach unten, denn taucht sie auf und ganz unten die Meefo



waaaaas? das sollen 4 pfund sein? nie im leben sind das mehr als 800g


----------



## Knispel (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe selber schon oft Rotaugen von über 30cm bis 35cm gefangen und ich denke schon dass der ein bissl mehr wie 40cm hat. Guckt euch doch an wie dick das Rotauge ist. Meine waren immer ganz schlank



Gut @Karpfen - Champ, 
noch einmal : Zum Glück gibt es den Korpolenz - Faktor mit offiziellen Listen, damit kannst du locker bestimmen ob alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht ( so machen das die Gewässerwarte und Biologen ).  In dem Verhältnis zu der abgebildeten Plötze ( wenn sie denn tatsächlich 47 cm , 2060 g hat) hätte z.B. ein 

Karpfen , 50 cm , 3800 g
Aal , 50 cm , 900 g
Hecht 50 cm , 2500 g

Immer die maximalwerte der K - Faktoren der einzelnen Fischarten zugrunde gelegt. Nun mache Dir deine eigenen Gedanken. 
Lasst uns sammeln und diesen unscheinbaren Nörschinger Neubach kaufen oder pachten, der muss wahre Monster beherbergen, Wir verdienen Tausende von Euronen an den Gastkarten....


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich glaube, der Typ auf dem Foto ist 1,48m groß und hält einen Barschzocker in der Hand|kopfkrat |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

nu machen alle die sache lustig,ist ja auch in ordnung,da hab ich ja mit meinem ersten post was losgetreten!!und das morgens!!

 |kopfkrat 

die meefo hatte bei mir 66cm,ehrlich,nach den fingern!!!also 4 cm daneben

bei dem rotauge sind die abweichungen nach unten wohl bei allen wesentlich grösser oder???
und drüber ist bis jetzt,wie bei der tollen mefo auch geschehen,noch keiner gekommen,das sollte auf jeden fall stutzig machen!!!

ach was eine herrliche diskussion,lasst uns noch mehr fische beäugen,vielleicht finden wir ja ein paar potentielle""""Schummler""" vor dem herrn  #6


----------



## petrikasus (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ihr benehmt Euch wie richtige Männer: IMMER GEHT ES UM DIE LÄNGE!|supergri 

Wenn ich meine Finger um den ....... lege und den mittleren K-Faktor eines Aals ansezte, dann lande ich bei 80cm! Das glaubt mir zu hause keiner!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr benehmt Euch wie richtige Männer: IMMER GEHT ES UM DIE LÄNGE!|supergri
> 
> Wenn ich meine Finger um den ....... lege und den mittleren K-Faktor eines Aals ansezte, dann lande ich bei 80cm! Das glaubt mir zu hause keiner!


 
Genau darum geht es....wenn man einen Fisch nicht offiziell vermessen und gewogen hat, schießen die Spekulationen ins Grenzenlose! Allerdings überlebt ein Fisch solch eine Aktion leider nicht und ich denke, daß der Fänger gerade deshalb diese Prozedur dem Rotauge erspart hat. Anhand dieses Fotos allein kann man wohl weiterhin nur Größe und Gewicht raten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Moin

Also so könnte man das schon eher glauben.
*ACHTUNG dieses Bild ist nicht das von der Startseite sondern ein FAKE. Könnte aber jetzt von der grösse her hinhauen.|supergri |supergri |supergri *




*ACHTUNG dieses Bild ist nicht das von der Startseite sondern ein FAKE. Könnte aber jetzt von der grösse her hinhauen.|supergri |supergri |supergri *

hoffe ich habe damit kein copyright verletzt wenn doch löschen.#q


Was man mit Photoimpact alles machen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

raten nicht,aber abschätzen!!!!!!! :q    |supergri  #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

wie lange haste dafür gebraucht???
hättest du das jetzt nicht gesagt würde da keiner so schnell drauf kommen!!!

das gefakte rotauge hat bei mir schon 41cm


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Das war ne sache von 3 minuten.

Ja ich glaub auch das es noch immer nicht ganz an 47 cm rankommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

wäre das einfacher aus einem grösseren fisch ein rotauge zu machen,zb ein döbel oder so,dann haste die konturen der schuppen !!


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Man hätte einfach nur ein besseres Bild gebraucht. Die qualität ist nicht so berauschend.


Aber es hatte mich halt interessiert um wieviel prozent ich den fisch vergrössern musste bis ich nach dem Auge sagen würde "Der hat 47cm".

Das Rotauge hatte vorm bearbeiten eine Breite von 170 Pixel danach von 220 Pixel. Also gut ein drittel grösser als vorher.


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Naja, wer sich mit so einem Fisch in Verbindung mit der angegeben Größe abbilden lässt, macht sich sich lächerlich. Dieser Fisch hat bestenfalls 35 - 40 cm. Man muss bedenken, dass er auch noch vorgehalten ist. Und das macht einiges aus. Der Karpfen auf meinem Avtar hat auch "nur" 79 cm obwohl er durchs Vorhalten deutlich größer wirkt. 47 cm vom dem Rotauge können daher nie und nimmer hinkommen. 
Peinlich, wenn man sowas dann anderen auch noch als "Rekordfisch" verkaufen will.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, es ist mir sch...egal, wie lang dem seine Finger und sein Rotauge und noch andere Dinge sind. Wenn er es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, soll er meinetwegen nen 86cm P... haben. Kann ich mir so oder so nix von kaufen.

Ich gebe jedenfalls einen feuchten Kehricht auf irgendwelche Rekordlisten und von mir gibts auch normal keine Fischgewichte und auch keine entsprechenden Fotos. Ich denke einige können jetzt auch das warum nachvollziehen.

Wer nicht auf Fotos rumpost, kann auch nicht angeben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## der Oberberger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Hallo zusammen!

Mir soll es doch gleich sein ob das Rotauge jetzt 47cm oder 40cm lang ist. Ich meine nur dass es schon ziemlich erbärmlich ist die Größe eines Fisches zu "Faken" um sich bei anderen Anglern irgendeine Art von "Anerkennung" zu erschummeln. 

@ Heiko 112: Ist ein echt guter Fake.#6  Mit welchem Programm hast du das denn hingekriegt?

PS: Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die angegebene Größe wahrheitsgemäß ist, dabei sollte man aber schon beachten dass je nach dem wie ein Foto gelungen ist die Größe eines Fisches sehr verschieden sein kann.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## BigEarn (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Mir geht das aber sowas von am A.... vorbei :q


----------



## der Oberberger (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@ Big Earn: TÖTET SCHNAPPI !!!!:m 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Agalatze (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

also mein letztes 36cm moderlischen sah auch kleiner aus als es war


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe jedenfalls einen feuchten Kehricht auf irgendwelche Rekordlisten und von mir gibts auch normal keine Fischgewichte und auch keine entsprechenden Fotos. Ich denke einige können jetzt auch das warum nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wer nicht auf Fotos rumpost, kann auch nicht angeben.
> 
> ...



Holger,

du sprichst genau meine Meinung aus, genauso halte ich es auch.  #h  #h  #6  #6


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die angegebene Größe wahrheitsgemäß ist, dabei sollte man aber schon beachten dass je nach dem wie ein Foto gelungen ist die Größe eines Fisches sehr verschieden sein kann.
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger



Nur sollte man sich denn die Mühe machen, das passende Gewicht zu der jeweiligen Fischgröße zu ermitteln, ich sagte bereits, wenn ich sage ich habe einen Aal von 50 cm und 900 g oder einen Hecht 50 cm 2500 g gefangen, zeigst du mir einen Vogel. Aber genau das ist das Verhältnis zwischen der angegebenen Länge und Gewicht, nur auf andere Fischarten bezogen.
Diese Plötze hätte beim angegebenen Gewicht im schlechtesten Fall ( min. k-Wert 0,2 ) eine Länge von 100 cm , nach dem mittl. K-Wert ( 0,95 ) eine Länge von 60 cm und nach dem max. K-Wert ( 1,65 ) immer noch eine Länge von 50 cm haben müssen. Da sie aber aus einem "unscheinbaren" Bach stammt, wird sie hier wohl nie den maximalen K - Wert erreichen.


----------



## Janossi (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also sehen wir doch einfach das positive an der Sache. So viele Leute, die hier das Rechnen angefangen haben und sich das Gehirn zermartern, dass kann doch nur positive Auswirkungen auf die nächste Pisa-Studie haben. Selbst Rechtschreibfehler werden hier schon selbstredend korrigiert. :m 
Zu dem Thema wundert mich nur eines. Der Kollege stellt das Bild ein, damit wir alle teilhaben können an seinem Erfolg, aber an dem Thread beteiligt er sich nicht oder habe ich da was übersehen ? |kopfkrat 
Ansonsten, allen viel Spaß und noch viele Rekordfische :q


----------



## Mikesch (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Über 100 Postings in 1,5 Tagen, respekt.

Falls ich im Sommer daran denke zeige ich euch eine Laube mit ca. 30cm.
Das Fischen ist dort erst ab 1. Mai erlaubt. Foto von einer Laube hab' ich z. Z. keins.

Mit dem Schätzen nach Fotos ist es immer so eine Sache.
Hab# im letzen Jahr einen Schied mit paarundsechzig cm gefangen, Freund macht ein schnelles Foto mit dem Handy. Meine Gedanken bei der Bildbetrachtung: Sieht fast wie ein Köderfisch aus, sooo klein war Der doch gar nicht???


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich im Sommer daran denke zeige ich euch eine Laube mit ca. 30cm.
> Das Fischen ist dort erst ab 1. Mai erlaubt. Foto von einer Laube hab' ich z. Z. keins.



denn leg ein Maßband, Streichholschachtel, 5 Euronenschein oder sonstiges daneben.....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also ich würde gerne einen 2.ten Test machen,

ich stelle euch hier das Bild von dem von meinem Bruder in diesem Sommer gefangenen Barsch rein, Mario ist 15 und 1,80 groß! (wen das interessiert...)
Ich schicke jetzt dem Moderator Rob die Maße und dann schau mer mal...
Gruß Andy


----------



## BigEarn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ein überdimensionales Rotauge überrollt das AB....ich versteh überhaupt nicht, wie man bei sowas anfangen kann nachzumessen und rumzurechnen #t 
Entweder glaubt man´s oder nicht. 
Wenn jemand schummeln will, soll er doch schummeln...wenn er´s unbedingt braucht. Ich weiss nur nicht, was man davon haben soll, solange man selber weiss, dass es nicht stimmt. |kopfkrat Wenn ich nen 70er Hecht fange, was hab ich davon, wenn ich ihn zu nem Monster mache? Dadurch wird das Fangerlebnis in Nachhinein ja nicht besser und was andere Leute von meinen Fängen halten...na ja, das interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht die Bohne


----------



## Mikesch (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> denn leg ein Maßband, Streichholschachtel, 5 Euronenschein oder sonstiges daneben.....


Wozu?  |kopfkrat  Der schaut doch links und rechts ca. 10cm aus meiner Hand raus. 
Töten will ich den Fisch ungern, da ich keine Verwendung für diese Fischart habe, schmeckt mir nicht, und ich ihm einen längeren Landausflug (Fotoshoting) ersparen möchte.


----------



## Hoad (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

der barsch hat 30 cm   hab ich jetzt was gewonnen???|supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich habe mal den Fischkalkulator rangelassen und 2060g als Gewicht angegeben(War ja auch das Gewicht). Der hatte raus dass die Plötze bei diesem Gewicht eine Länge von genau 56cm haben müsste. Dann ist das ja ein schlechter "Fake". Der Fänger hätte sich das Gewicht ja wenigstens von einer Zeitschrift herleiten können.


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal den Fischkalkulator rangelassen und 2060g als Gewicht angegeben(War ja auch das Gewicht). Der hatte raus dass die Plötze bei diesem Gewicht eine Länge von genau 56cm haben müsste. Dann ist das ja ein schlechter "Fake". Der Fänger hätte sich das Gewicht ja wenigstens von einer Zeitschrift herleiten können.



Der geht aber von Korpulenzfaktor  1,19 ( warum auch immer ? ) aus und das als einzigsten Wert. Maile mir deine Email - addi denn Schick ich Dir gerne den von Prof. schreckenbach.


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				mikesch schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu?  |kopfkrat  Der schaut doch links und rechts ca. 10cm aus meiner Hand raus.
> Töten will ich den Fisch ungern, da ich keine Verwendung für diese Fischart habe, schmeckt mir nicht, und ich ihm einen längeren Landausflug (Fotoshoting) ersparen möchte.



Wir wollen doch nicht wieder diese Fingermeßmetode anwenden......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

die aber bei einem einigermaßen guten foto funktioniert,siehe die mefo
ein grosser fisch wohlgemerkt,und die schätzungen waren +-7-8 cm
beim rotauge,auch gutes foto,hätten im verhältnis somit zwischen 42 und 52 cm rauskommen müssem,und war es so???????????
mit dem barsch wirds schon schwieriger,da man einen finger und nicht 2 oder 3 abmessen muss,ergibt ne höhere abweichung im mittel!!!!!


entscheidend bei der sache ist doch,das das negative image der angler in der öffentlichkeit durch solche sachen wieder mal geschädigt werden könnte

titelseite:angler erschleicht sich....... durch......... bla bla bla

die schlechten angler wieder!!!! so siehts doch aus.


----------



## junior (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also mich nervt es schon wenn jemand damit angibt einen Rekordfisch gefangen zu haben, es in Wirklichkeit aber nicht hat. Da könnt ihr argumentieren wie ihr wollt. Und wenn es jemanden wirklich nicht interessiert, wie groß es nun wirklich war, warum schaut er dann immer wieder hier rein und schreibt seinen Senf dazu ?

@ ACIDFLASH: Aber gleich das Image schädigen ?....ich weiß nicht .....

Lieber [font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif] Kemsleitner Markus, nimm doch Stellung dazu 
[/font]


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

ist das ein Albino - Waller, der ist so weiß
Frage nach der Fingermetode, wie lang ist der , würde mich echt interessieren. 
Schick mir mal die Daten @junior ( Länge, Gewicht , Fließ oder Stillwasser ), damit ich die mit unseren Seen abgleichen kann. Besonders da ich als Gewässerwart noch keine K - Werte für Waller über Bremen hinnaus habe....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also den Barsch schätze ich auf ca. 35 cm und etwa ein Kilo. Ohne Rechnen. 

Ähnlich wie das R-Auge übrigens.

Bei der Meerforelle hätte ich übrigens 75-80cm und knapp 5 Kilo getippt, aber da wars schon aufgelöst. Nur für die statistiker.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Der Barsch hatte von Kopf bis Ar### ähm bis zum bitteren Ende exaktemon 38 cm und wog 740 gramm (weiss ich weil der kleine drauf bestanden hat damit zum Händler zu fahren, ab 800 Gramm kommen die in eine Verlosung für eine Jahreskarte...-Erst war er sauer, dann war der Ergeiz geweckt...:q )

Ihr habt schon recht mit den Fingern, ich denke ich brauche nicht noch mehr einstellen, jeder hat wohl bilder zu hause und kann sich ausrechnen wie genau die methode ist. ich hatte mich am extremsten Vertippt bei der MeFo, um 10 cm weil ich von 6,5cm für 3 Finger ausgegangen bin. also abweichung von +- 12,5 %. Wer sich jetzt das Rotauge anguckt...

Aber wie schon einige meiner Vorgänger sagten, lassen wirs doch! Es gibt schöne Momente! Letztes Wochenende war ich auf einem sehr schönen Treffen mit 15 anderen Anglern, kurz vor Ende wurde vom Organisator eine 91cm prall mit Rogen gefüllte Hechtdame gefangen. Sie wurde schonenst behandelt und Mr. X hat sich beim möglichst vorsichtigen Hakenlösen die Hand aufgerissen und konzentriert weitergemacht! Nach kurzer Zeit war Exos wieder im Wasser und verabschiedete sich mit einem Spritzer ins Gesicht des Fängers... Das war ein gelungener Abschluß!!! Und nicht das Gefühl wenn ich irgendwann mal einen 130 cm langen Hecht fange... Es wird immer Leute geben, die nach größerem und schnellerem streben, aber wir waren Sonntag mit leeren Händen glücklich   ! 
In diesem Sinne Kumpels,
LG by Andy


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Habe Sonntag frei, will auf Karpfen gehen , hoffe dass mir auch so ein Glücksgefühl zuteil wird


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

rofl  :q  :q  :q  .. das Bild ist doch nicht wirklich das Bild zu dem 47cm Rotauge, oder ??? Wie groß ist der Angler ... 4 Meter ?
Also bei aller Liebe, aber dass dieses Rotauge keine 47 cm hat und erst recht keine 2 Kilo, würde ich mit 4 Promille noch erkennen.  :m

Naja, immerhin erkennt die Mehrheit ja, dass die Angaben nicht stimmen. Also dann, ich warte auf den 60 cm Gründling .... im selben Bach gefangen mit einem Jerkbait  |supergri


mfg, demo

P.S.: Bearbeitet das Foto wenigstens nach, dass das Rotauge zumindest nach 40+ cm  aussieht .. so blamieren wir uns ja vor Besuchern  |evil:


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich glaube nun lassen wir es , der Einsteller dieser Fangmeldung sollte sich doch einmal melden, ansonsten könnte man ja mal eine Email an den "Blinker" schicken, währe doch einmal interessant , wie die da drauf reagieren ...und vor allem sollten die "Macher" vom anglerboard diesen Fisch öffendlich rot durchkreutzen und als fälschung deklarieren, das ist allerdings meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Barsch hatte von Kopf bis Ar### ähm bis zum bitteren Ende exaktemon 38 cm und wog 740 gramm (weiss ich weil der kleine drauf bestanden hat damit zum Händler zu fahren, ab 800 Gramm kommen die in eine Verlosung für eine Jahreskarte...-Erst war er sauer, dann war der Ergeiz geweckt...:q )
> 
> Ihr habt schon recht mit den Fingern, ich denke ich brauche nicht noch mehr einstellen, jeder hat wohl bilder zu hause und kann sich ausrechnen wie genau die methode ist. ich hatte mich am extremsten Vertippt bei der MeFo, um 10 cm weil ich von 6,5cm für 3 Finger ausgegangen bin. also abweichung von +- 12,5 %. Wer sich jetzt das Rotauge anguckt...
> 
> ...


 

schön das es dir so TOLL gefallen hat...
Doch wenn du die Dame 130+ mal haben solltest ruf mich an

Jeder Tag ist Angeltag nur nicht Fangtag#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@ Hechthunter: Ich wünscht ich wär wieder mit euch am See, ehrlich!

und wenn ich diese Dame mal fange hoffe ich, dass ich sie nach ein paar bildern zurücksetzen kann, hätte ich früher nicht gemacht, aber das Board und du haben mich bekehrt, grade die Kapitalen sind wichtig, für den Nachwuchs! 
Auf viele Angelstunden 2005 mit Kumpels, Bier und Sonnenuntergang - und schweigenden Bißanzeigern, macht ja die ganze Romantik kaputt sowas...:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

einen rekord hat das rotauge wohl doch,den mit den meisten postings in der zeit!!!
oder gibt es da was besseres???

eine frage an die moderatoren,steht ihr in irgendeinem kontakt zum fänger,sdhreibt ihn doch mal an,unter 4 augen,nicht das er noch von der hälfte der leute zerfleischt wird

ps:mich würde es auch interessieren was der blinker dazu sagt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

so,ich warte jetzt auf eine stellungnahme des blinker!
die sollten es ja eigentlich wissen,wer,wann, wo,was bestätigt hat!!
 |wavey:


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> so,ich warte jetzt auf eine stellungnahme des blinker!
> die sollten es ja eigentlich wissen,wer,wann, wo,was bestätigt hat!!
> |wavey:



wenn du Antwort bekommst , berichte mal. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## fisherD (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

sorry... da muss ich mich nach einjaehriger abstinennnnz doch nochmal zu wort melden... der hat doch geraucht... wie wir hier im aeussersten westen sagen wuerden (naehe holland)

fd


----------



## das_angel_eumel (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Hey boardie-spekulanten, :q 


um jetzt endlich mal licht ins dunkel zu bringen:|director: 

diese fingermessmethode ist ja scheinbar nicht so wirklich beliebt zu sein, daher würde ich folgendes vorschlagen: 
wir werden jetzt alle unsere finger messen, also zeigefinger, mittelfinger, ringfinger und den kleinen finger, den daumen natürlich zur sicherheit auch noch mal und daraus die durchschnittlicher breite eines im ab vertetenen Anglers errechnen. |znaika: 

um das ganze dann professionell zu veranstalten sollten wir auch noch nach jugentliche und erwachsene unterteilen.|kopfkrat ;+ 

dann haben wir die relative breite der jeweiligen finger, welche dann in Relation mit dem Bild gesetzt werden muss und wir haben des rätsels lösung. #6 evtl. verschwindet dieser thread dann von alleine:q :q


----------



## DerStipper (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Also laut Kalkulator hat ein normal Genährtes Rotauge von 47cm 1235g
und das soll fast dopllet so schwer sein so sieht es nich aus dann müsste es nen Bauch wie ein Karpfen haben hat es nich
und im Blinker der Rekord ist von 1981 mit nem Rotauge von 5Pfund 400g also deutlich höres gewicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

also die anfrage an den blinker ist verschickt,bin mal gespannt was dabei rumkommt!!!

wart wart!!


----------



## Knispel (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> also die anfrage an den blinker ist verschickt,bin mal gespannt was dabei rumkommt!!!
> 
> wart wart!!



Wenn du Antwort bekommst, kopiere die mal hier rein, würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## robertb (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ihr könnt euch ja mal den Thread im Blinker-Forum anschauen. Genau so traurig wie das solche "Fangmeldungen" bei uns hier veröffentlicht werden...


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt euch ja mal den Thread im Blinker-Forum anschauen. Genau so traurig wie das solche "Fangmeldungen" bei uns hier veröffentlicht werden...



hab ich mir angeaschaut, man sind das naive, unqualifizierte Antworten....typisch Blinker.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> also die anfrage an den blinker ist verschickt,bin mal gespannt was dabei rumkommt!!!
> 
> wart wart!!


 
na da bin ich aber nun auch gespannt...!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## junior (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@knispel:
Hab mir auch gerade das Blinkerforum angeschaut. Bin total deiner Meinung ! Die verstehen teilweise überhaupt nicht um was es geht.....


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Wer das Buch "Friedfischangeln" von Jens Bursell besitzt, der schlage einmal die Seiten 62 und 63 auf. Dort kann man Plötzen von  2 kg + bewundern, nur damit einmal ein Vergleich angestellt werden kann. Habe leider z.Z. keinen Scanner, sonnst würde ich das Bild von Seite 63 hier einstellen.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Servus. Der angebliche Wiegeort ist Angelsport Weitgasser in Linz. Ist seit Jahren der Händler wo ich einkaufe, werde mal nachfragen ob die Daten stimmen. Nur mir schauts wie ne Rotfeder aus und 47cm hat der Fisch mit sicherheit nicht, eher schwache 30cm.


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mir schauts wie ne Rotfeder aus und 47cm hat der Fisch mit sicherheit nicht, eher schwache 30cm.



Kommt hin, gar nicht drauf geachtet. Wenn man sich das geöffnete Maul geschlossen vorstellt, könnte es oberständig sein, vor allen ist deutlich zusehen, dass die Basis der Brustflossen deutlich vor der Basis der Rückenflosse liegt, bei der Plötze liegt sie auf gleicher höhe. Aber wenn ich mich als Rekordfischfänger profiliere, sollte man doch zumindest den Unterschied zwischen Rotauge ( Plötze ) und Rotfeder kennen. Aber auch dann müste dieser Fisch nach dem K-Faktor eine Länge von ca. 56 cm haben um auf das angegebene Gewicht zukommen. "Blinker - Forum" spricht von Hybrid zwischen Aland und Rotfeder, ich glaube zuwissen, das der Aland im Süden eher sehr selten ist ( genau wie der Döbel bei uns, dafür haben wir Aland in "satt" ), der Fänger dieses Fisches schreibt ja auch, er dachte zuerst an einen Aitel ( Döbel ) das Foto sieht mir aber nicht danach auch ( Alande kenne ich nun zur genüge und ein Döbel sieht auch anders aus) und wenn tatsächlich ein Hybrid, der K-Faktor des Alandes stimmt denn immer noch nicht mit dem Gewicht und der Länge überein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

hier nun die stellungnahme des blinkers.
der text sagt alles,jeder sollte sich seine eigene meinung bilden.


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXXX,

wir können Ihre Skepsis verstehen. Auch wir haben das Gewicht des Fisches
auf Grund des Fotos angezweifelt. Wir haben uns dann, wie wir es
üblicherweise in Zweifelsfällen tun, telefonisch mit dem Gerätehändler, der
den Fisch bestätigt hat, in Verbindung gesetzt. Es folgten mehrere
Gespräche. Der Händler schwor Stein und Bein, dass er den Fisch selbst auf
mehreren Waagen gewogen und selbst vermessen hat. In einem solchen Fall
haben wir natürlich wenig Handhabe, den Fisch abzulehnen. Natürlich kommt es
vor, dass ein Fänger versucht zu schummeln und häufig haben in diesen Fällen
die Händler den Fisch weder selbst gewogen noch gesehen. Dann lehnen wir
solche Fische ab. In Fällen von bewusstem Betrug, scheuen wir uns auch
nicht, den Fänger öffentlich bloßzustellen. Wir müssen uns aber andererseits
darauf verlassen können, wenn uns ein Händler einen Fisch nach telefonischer
Nachfrage bestätigt. Unsere Hitparade basiert eben bis zu einem Gewissen
Grad auf dem Vertrauen, das wir den Bestätigern entgegenbringen. Wir können
nicht jeden Fisch persönlich in Augenschein nehmen. Wir bitten dafür um Ihr
Verständnis.
Eine Warnung noch am Rande: Selbst uns, die wir täglich Dutzende von
Fangbildern sehen, fällt es manchmal schwer, das Gewicht allein anhand des
Fotos zu beurteilen. Wir haben uns vor Jahren mal den Spaß gemacht, einen
Barsch, dessen Gewicht wir genau kannten, mit verschiedenen Objektiven und
aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln zu fotografieren. Die Fotos haben wir
dann veröffentlicht und unsere Leser das Gewicht des Fisches schätzen
lassen. Dabei lagen über 80 Prozent völlig schief, mit Schätzungen bis zu 6
Pfund - während der Fisch in Wirklichkeit 850 Gramm wog.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
aus der BLINKER-Redaktion

Bärbel Neumann



dann bleibt wohl weiterhin ein großes   ?    hinter dem fisch stehen,meine meinung!!!
ich bleibe dabei,keine 47cm,keine 4 pfund


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Ich sag da auch nichts mehr zu, zumal ich nach mehrmaliger Begutachtung des Bildes langsam wirklich überzeugt bin, das der dort abgebildete Fisch tatsächlich, wie @Lenzibald sagte eine Rotfeder und keine Plötze ( Rotauge )ist.


----------



## DerStipper (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

ich schließe mich acidflash an und ich hab schon Rotaugen von 40cm gefangen und die waren so wie ich es sehe ein gutes Stück größer. Die sehen zumindest viel größer aus auch wenn man die Bilder mit nem Teleobjektiv aufnimmt sehen die nich so klein aus die Fische.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Servus.
War heute beim Weitgasser und er hat mir bestätigt das es ein Rotauge war und die Angaben tatsächlich stimmen. Er hat selber gemeint das dieses Foto Müll ist. Nachdem ich dem Händler seit über 30 Jahren vertrauen kann glaube ich ihm auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

@ lenzibald

aber wie erklärt er das foto bitte??????????

wenn das der fisch ist den er bestätigt hat dann ......??????????

also ich laß mich durch so eine aussage nicht von meinem standpunkt abringen.
wenn das der gefangene fisch ist hat er keine 47cm, frage die fotospezialisten oder wen auch immer-wie man solch ein foto in bezug auf die fischgröße auswerten kann weiß ja nun jeder denke ich.

da brauch mir der blinker auch nix vom teleobjektiv etc erzählen,denn sowas ändert nur die verhältnisse zwischen hintergrund und fisch(besagtes nach vorne halten des fisches).
da aber die finger auf dem bild in der gleichen ebene wie der fisch sind kann dies ausgeschlossen werden.

mehr sag ich zu der auswertung jetzt auch nicht mehr. #h


----------



## Flussbarschfan (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Lengjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie errinnert mich die Diskussion an CSI Miami. :q
> 
> Geht ja schon Richtung wissenschaftliche Forensik, was ihr anstellt um die Größe und Gewicht des "Opfers" zu ermitteln.
> 
> |supergri


 
:q  hast Recht... und wenn ich jet uach mal son "forensischen" Quatsc dazugeben dürfte...

also, der Fisch wurde um 00:30 Uhr gefangen => es war dunkel *superkommissar* 
auf dem Bild ist es taghell... ok, soweit kein Widerspruch...
aber wenn man sich jetz mal das Bild genau betrachtet, dann erkennt man (so sehs ich zumindest), dass der Augendrehreflex des Fisches noch funktioniert, er also noch lebt... (wie wir alle ja in Fischkunde gerlernt haben sollten   )
..also müsste (falls es dieser besagte Fisch, um den sich alle den Kopf zerbrechen) der Fisch die ganze Nacht lebend!!! aufbewahrt worden sein und das alles nur für ein foto??? Glaub ich nciht, ich hätte den Fisch abgeschlagen und dann am nächsten Tag tot fotografiert, va wenn ich - wie der Fänger -nicht wusste, dass es ein rekordfisch ist...|kopfkrat 
denk also nich, dass es sich auf dem Foto um das Rekord-Rotauge handelt.. ächz... eure Meinung???   
lg.. ein Ermittler


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

und nun schau dir den Fisch nochmal genau an, er erscheind mir mitlerweile als Rotfeder.........und nicht als Plötze


----------



## Flussbarschfan (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> und nun schau dir den Fisch nochmal genau an, er erscheind mir mitlerweile als Rotfeder.........und nicht als Plötze


 
sieht so aus, ja... allein schon wegen dem Bauchflossenansatz vor der Rückenflosse... 

vielleicht auch n Hybrid.. is ja nich selten bei den beiden...


----------



## karpfenhai (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Hi
Hab da mal nachgelesen,in der Blinkerausgabe vom Oktober 2003 steht auf seite 42 der unterschied ein Rotauge hat immer weniger wie 50 schuppen auf der Seitenlinie #6 also wer lust hat kann nachzählen mir persönlich ist es wurst.


----------



## robertb (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*

Naja mittlerweile ist der "unglückliche" Fangbericht ja von der Startseite verschwunden. Was mir zu denken gibt ist das bei der Anzahl von Membern ausser ner zweifelhaften "Rotauge" oder nem abeknüppelten 11 Pfund Hecht (nur mal um meine negativen Eindrücke aufzuführen) fast keine vernünftigen Fangmeldungen kommen. 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine dolle Werbung fürs Board


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rekordrotauge von Seite 1, Schummelei ????*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mittlerweile ist der "unglückliche" Fangbericht ja von der Startseite verschwunden. Was mir zu denken gibt ist das bei der Anzahl von Membern ausser ner zweifelhaften "Rotauge" oder nem abeknüppelten 11 Pfund Hecht (nur mal um meine negativen Eindrücke aufzuführen) fast keine vernünftigen Fangmeldungen kommen.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine dolle Werbung fürs Board



Unsere Gruppe ( Specimen Hunting Bremen ) redet öffendlich über ihre Fänge nicht....haben wir noch nie gemacht, wir lehen Profilierung in den Medien schlicht weg ab.


----------

